# Caiman Lizard Enclosure



## Reptile_fever (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow it's ben a while since i've posted...I'm getting a Caiman Lizard next year, from a dear friend & want to make sure that his temporary enclosure s up to it's needs. The dimensions are 4'longx3'widex2.5'tall. Theres a little more i'm going to add,will post once its done.Suggestions & advice are welcomed!! Thanks for looking! Jose


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 20, 2011)

I know zilch about caimans but do you plan on sealing the wood floor?


----------



## Reptile_fever (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh yes the whole inside of the inclosure is painted 6 coats of polycrylic oil based,ever corner is sealed with silicone,not to mention the wood was glued & screwed. I thought of maybe putting tile on the floor with a under heating mat in a small section.I might just apply this in his future life enclosure.


----------



## chelvis (Dec 20, 2011)

A litter dam around the water pool, just a heads up they do like to dig a bit.


----------



## Reptile_fever (Dec 20, 2011)

chelvis said:


> A litter dam around the water pool, just a heads up they do like to dig a bit.


Thank you,you wold think that because there arboreal that they wouldn't dig,Just shows us how to care for them...Once again thank you all this information is educational!!:-/


----------



## chelvis (Dec 20, 2011)

Ya I found that out from another owner. I never saw him dig untill it got chilly. In the summer he like the hamock more than the ground, now he is fine with digging up everything. These guys just facinate me.


----------

